# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Almaty

## hmikko

Kazakstanin entisessä pääkaupungissa Almatyssa avattiin uusi metrojärjestelmä joulukuun alussa. Ensimmäisellä vaiheella on pituutta 7,6 km ja asemia on 7 kpl, kaikki tunnelissa. Hanke aloitettiin aikanaan 1980-luvulla ja se oli jäissä neukkulan romahduksen jälkeen.

http://www.architizer.com/en_us/blog...ens-its-doors/

http://urbanrail.net/as/alma/almaty.htm

----------


## Piirka

Metroasemiltaan tuo on varsinainen maanalainen Guggenheimi. Alataun tämänhetkinen pääteasema on exneukkuraidejärjestelyiltään varsin epätavallinen sivulaitureineen. Mikäli kakkoslinja joskus rakennetaan, niin tuleekohan tästä asemasta Pietarin metron Tehnologiteski institut -aseman kaltainen (vaihto laiturin yli linjalta toiselle) vaihtoasema?

----------


## Joonas Pio

On kyllä hienot ja koristeelliset asemat tuolla. Miksei Helsingissäkin voisi panostaa metroasemien kauneuteen taideteoksia lisäämällä? Nykyisin on vain parit taideteokset Kaisaniemessä, Hakaniemessä ja Kontulassa. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa SL on julkaissut esitteen "Konsten i tunnelbanan", jossa kerrotaan varsin kattavasti Tukholman tunnelbanan taideteoksista, joita onkin varsin merkittävä määrä. Onhan Helsingissä tosin 83 (76 Länsimetron rakentumisen jälkeen) metroasemaa vähemmän kuin Tukholmassa, mutta luulisi niillekin saavan edes jonkinlaista taidetta.
Ja niihin teoksiin (ja moneen muuhunkin asiaan) saisi rahoituksen, kun jätettäisiin se aivan turha Guggenheim rakentamatta.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa SL on julkaissut esitteen "Konsten i tunnelbanan", jossa kerrotaan varsin kattavasti Tukholman tunnelbanan taideteoksista


Pakko sanoa että yhdellä asemalla Tukholmassa kun kävin oli todella hieno, miksikä sitä nyt sanois... Kuva

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pakko sanoa että yhdellä asemalla Tukholmassa kun kävin oli todella hieno, miksikä sitä nyt sanois... Kuva


Kungsträdgården?

----------


## zige94

> Kungsträdgården?


Kyllä, en ole vielä ehtinyt laittaa nimiä kuville. Yllätti minut täysillä tuo asema. En ole missään nähnyt tuollaisia ihan niinkuin "livenä". Ainoastaan kuvissa noita taideteoksia asemilla nähnyt. Tuo oli ensimmäinen kerta kun sen pääsin kokemaan.

----------


## JE

Täytyy toivoa, ettei Almatyn kahden raitiolinjan kuolema silti ainakaan ihan heti ole ovella, vaikka metro onkin nyt täydentämässä. Se tosin saattaa olla toiveajattelua, käsittääkseni viranomaisten suhtautuminen maanpinnan tasossa tapahtuvaa joukkoliikennettä kohtaan ei ole erityisen lämmintä.

----------


## Hape

Zige, suosittelen Tukholmassa käydessäsi ajelemaan sinisellä linjalla, sen varrella on aikamoisia taide-elämyksiä, tosin ei yhtä komeita kuin Almatyssa.

----------


## SD202

> Zige, suosittelen Tukholmassa käydessäsi ajelemaan sinisellä linjalla, sen varrella on aikamoisia taide-elämyksiä, tosin ei yhtä komeita kuin Almatyssa.


Eikös tuo sininen linja ole muutenkin aika itämainen? Yksi linjan lempinimistä kun taitaa olla "Orient Express". Syy tähän taitaa olla matkustajien aika vahva itämainen edustus.  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

SD202, olen kuullut tämän nimen. Linjan varrella on monta lähiötä joiden asujamisto on kotoisin muualta kuin Pohjolasta (m.m. Rinkeby).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> SD202, olen kuullut tämän nimen. Linjan varrella on monta lähiötä joiden asujamisto on kotoisin muualta kuin Pohjolasta (m.m. Rinkeby).


Eikö Suomea lasketa Pohjolaan?
...Joskaan en ole laisinkaan perillä, kuinka monta sataa tai tuhatta suomalaista/suomensukuista Rinkebyssä nykypäivänä asuu. 30-vuotta sitten siellä asusteli vähintään pari tuhatta, ja naapurilähiössä, Spångassa, sama määrä päälle. Näin kai oli myös (ja lienee edelleen) mm. Tenstassa, Hjulstassa, Husbyssä ja Akallassa. Siis hyvin "itämaista" on.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Onko Vuosaaren metrolinja sitten Star of Africa? Mogadishu Avenuehan sieltä jo löytyykin.

----------


## Hape

Vesa, sinisen linjan loppupään lähiöillä on siirtolaislenemmistöisten alueiden maine.  Alueella asuu toki myös kantaväestöä ja muita pohjoismaisia asukkaita. Ainakin näin väittvät sosiologian ja sosiaalipsykologian Ruotsissa ja Suomessa julkaistut oppikirjat.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikö Suomea lasketa Pohjolaan?
> ...Joskaan en ole laisinkaan perillä, kuinka monta sataa tai tuhatta suomalaista/suomensukuista Rinkebyssä nykypäivänä asuu. 30-vuotta sitten siellä asusteli vähintään pari tuhatta, ja naapurilähiössä, Spångassa, sama määrä päälle. Näin kai oli myös (ja lienee edelleen) mm. Tenstassa, Hjulstassa, Husbyssä ja Akallassa. Siis hyvin "itämaista" on.


Lasketaan. Tilanne on vaan vuosikymmenten aikana hitusen muuttunut. Suomalaisia ei enää virtaa "saabille töihin" ihan samassa määrin ja toisaalta heidän sosiaalinen statuksensa on länsinaapurissa kohonnut. Tämä on vaikuttanut siihen, että sinisen varressa suomalaispopulaatio on laskenut huomattavasti sekä absoluuttisesti että suhteellisesti. 




> Onko Vuosaaren metrolinja sitten Star of Africa? Mogadishu Avenuehan sieltä jo löytyykin.


Jos Vuosaarta vertaa näihin keskustelussa olleisiin länsinaapurin lähiöihin, niin se on vielä varsin monikulttuuriton kylä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Vuosaarta vertaa näihin keskustelussa olleisiin länsinaapurin lähiöihin, niin se on vielä varsin monikulttuuriton kylä.


Joo. Juutinrauman juna kai sen sijaan pitäisi nimetä Pristina Cannonballiksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesa, sinisen linjan loppupään lähiöillä on siirtolaislenemmistöisten alueiden maine.  Alueella asuu toki myös kantaväestöä ja muita pohjoismaisia asukkaita. Ainakin näin väittvät sosiologian ja sosiaalipsykologian Ruotsissa ja Suomessa julkaistut oppikirjat.


Tottakai alueella asuu myös kantaväestöä, mutta sen verran täytyy mainita, että olen käynyt vain kerran tai pari kussakin yllämainituista lähiöissä, ja joka ikinen kerta on vastaan tullut suomea solkkaava. Tuskin tilanne siis NIIN radikaalisti on muuttunut. Ei ne Saabin työntekijät noin vain katoa. Samaa kerrotaan Värmdön suunnalla, jonne aikoinaan lähdettiin Suomesta Gustavsbergin tehtaalle töihin.

Tähän päälle voi vielä mainita lähellä sijaitsevat Jakobsbergin ja Barkarbyn, joissa suomea puhuvia tulee myöskin vastaan yhtä todennäköisesti kuin Viking Linen terminaalissa. Myös useat tuolla päin asuneet ja asuvat työtoverit ja tuttavat ovat kertoneet tutustuneensa suomalaisiin ja suomensukuisiin mm. kouluissa sekä työpaikoilla, ja oppineet heiltä myös kieltä. Akallassa (kun olin aikoinaan viettämässä siellä - mitäpä muutakaan kuin - Suomen itsenäisyyspäivää) Lähi-idästä kotoisin oleva työntekijä informoi meidän suomalaisporukkaa tutulla kielellä, ja Rinkebyn kirjastosta lainasin kirjoja, kun kielitaitoni oli vielä olematon, ja kun muualta Tukholmaa ei meinannut suomenkielisiä niin paljoa löytyä.

Ja tosiaan: Vuosaaret ja muut ovat kaukana monikulttuurisista lähiöistä. Suosittelen erittäin lämpimästi tutustumista pohjoistukholmalaisiin lähiöihin, jossa oikeasti maailmaa on kylässä.

----------


## hmikko

Tästä ketjusta tais tulla jonkunlainen aiheen ohittamisen ennätys.




> On kyllä hienot ja koristeelliset asemat tuolla.


Itse koen neuvostokitschin kattokruunuineen jotensakin ahdistavana 2010-luvulla valmistuneessa rakennelmassa. Islamilaisvaikutteisiset koristekuviot ovat kyllä vähintäänkin postmoderni yhdistelmä neuvostotyylin seassa. Baikonurin aseman siniset Star Trek -lavasteet ovat aikast eri paria kiillotetun kivilattian kanssa, ja toisessa kuvassa uusi juna näyttää tipahtaneen aikakoneesta 1950-luvun asemalle. No, mie lienen niin läpeensä keitetty pohjoismaisessa modernismissa, etten pysty tämän lajin koristuksiin suhtautumaan. Paikalliset näyttävät nettikommenttien perusteella kokevan omakseen.

Tukholmaakin mielenkiintoisempi malli Helsingille voisi olla Münchenin metro. Siellä värien käyttö on aika reipasta verrattuna täkäläiseen harmauteen. Länsimetron ja Kehäradan asemien suunnitelmat taitavat olla jo aika pitkällä. Näytettäisköhän niitä tavallisille tallaajille kohtapuoliin?

----------


## kouvo

> Tottakai alueella asuu myös kantaväestöä, mutta sen verran täytyy mainita, että olen käynyt vain kerran tai pari kussakin yllämainituista lähiöissä, ja joka ikinen kerta on vastaan tullut suomea solkkaava. Tuskin tilanne siis NIIN radikaalisti on muuttunut. Ei ne Saabin työntekijät noin vain katoa.


No se johtuu siitä, että ylväs suomen kieli erottuu ainakin suomalaiselle varsin hyvin pullamössösvenskan ja itämaisten kurlauskielten joukosta. Totuushan kuitenkin on, että suomalaispopulaatio on tuolla suunnalla romahtanut (esim. Rinkebyssä majailee nykyisin ainoastaan parisataa heimomme jäsentä) ja viimeinen bättre Folke taidettiin nähdä noilla huudeilla joskus 70-luvulla :Wink: . Sininen on menetetty. 




> Itse koen neuvostokitschin kattokruunuineen jotensakin ahdistavana 2010-luvulla valmistuneessa rakennelmassa.


Itse taas pidän tuota varsin nostalgisena jäänteenä (tai siis tässä tapauksessa uudisjäänteenä) suunnitelmatalouden kunnian päivistä. Kulissit pystyssä vaikka ajellaan tyhjiä junia vodkapäissään valtakuntaa ristiinrastiin ja samalla koko talousjärjestelmää syvään kuiluun. Jotenkin vaan tuollaiset täysin ylivedetyt krumeluurit sopivat mielestäni hyvin vielä nykyäänkin ex-neukkujen ja ex-ex-neukkujen metrojärjestelmiin.

----------

